# Providing that you send greeting cards at all,how would you handle this situation?



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2019)

A close friend of mine just passed away. We met when our daughters started school and remained friends since that time.
We visited each others home, took the kids on outings together went shopping and exchanged little gifts for Christmas.. The husbands met from time to time, but we didn't socialize together. We both had our family life as well.
We always exchanged greeting cards and we signed them with our hubby's name also.
Now that she is gone what is the proper thing to do? Continue to send her husband a card? Just stop it completely? This will be his first Christmas without her,they were very close. I'm not sure what kind of card to send,if any.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruth, I'm sorry you lost your friend, my condolences.  If it were me, I'd just send her husband a sympathy card and discontinue sending any other greeting cards in the future.  If you've already expressed your sympathy to him for his loss, then I wouldn't send any card at all.  If you were close to her husband, then I would continue sending cards.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 8, 2019)

Having lost my partner, I can tell you any kind of card is appreciated. I'm disappointed that all communication from her friends dropped completely.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 8, 2019)

*Ruth, sorry for your loss.  While I would not send a happy, jolly card, maybe you can find a general Thinking of You card to the husband this year.  If you were not close with the husband, then maybe discontinue sending Christmas cards.*


----------



## Wren (Nov 8, 2019)

I’m in a similar situation and have decided to send a ‘ Seasons Greetings’ card, blank on the inside with a short, handwritten message to the husband and  family to let them know they’re in your thoughts


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2019)

For me, it would depend on the individual, if he has a family, an active social life, etc...  I would not continue to send a Christmas card.

If he is basically alone in the world then I would continue sending the Christmas cards with a short message letting him know that he is in your thoughts.

I'm a big fan of cards with Cardinals on them as a sort of generic Christmas card.







Good luck!


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2019)

sad when u lose a friend -as I did this year she was 50...I would send a card for sure as he knows you well ' put it  to all the family ...


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 9, 2019)

Speaking from experience, the first Christmas without my spouse, was the worst. Because of this, I would send him a card and let him know you're thinking of him this Christmas.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm sorry you lost your friend Ruth.  My condolences to you.  I would send her husband a Christmas card to let him know he is in your thoughts.  I don't know if I would continue it forever or not.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

I am sorry for the loss of your longtime friend, Ruth.
I too, would send him some type of reminder that you do think of him.  Whatever kind that you feel is appropriate, and write a little something in it.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear you loss your friend.  I would send him a card.. I am sure he is having a tough time without his wife.  I am sure you will find the appropriate card.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 20, 2019)

I had a friend, in Denver, that I went through school with...from grade school to high school, and we kept in touch for over 55 years, until he passed away about 3 years ago....he was like a brother.   We continue to send a Christmas card and note to his wife, and she does the same.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

It's one of those situations when it's definitely the thought that counts.


----------

